# gute Multirolle gesucht..



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

Da wir nächst Jahr wieder nach Norwegen fahren wollen (wahrscheinlich Nautnes Fiskevaer) und ich nicht mehr auf das Zeug meines Vadderns angewiesen sein möchte, beschloß ich mir mein eigenes tackle zusamm zustellen.
Ich habe mir bereits fürs Naturköderangeln ne WFT z-Line 50Ibs (200-1000g) in 2,10m geholt und such für diese nun eine passende und gute (möglichst Linkshand) Multirolle.
Habe gerade die "Penn Special Senator 113H2 LH" ins Auge gefasst, doch kenne mich mit diesen Sachen noch nicht wirklich aus!?"...

Vielen Dank im voraus
Mfg und Petri


----------



## heineken2003 (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Wieviel willst du investieren?

Petri Heineken


----------



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wieviel willst du investieren?
> 
> Petri Heineken



moin moin..
also habe bisher an bis zu 150€ gerechnet... brauch ja dann noch geld für ne schnur (vllt wft kg strong in 22kg oder 39kg??)


----------



## nyster (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Also ich fisch die Penn GT2, kostet gerade mal 70€ und hat für den Preis eine sehr gute Verarbeitung. Dann haste sogar noch etwas für Köder übrig


----------



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*



nyster schrieb:


> Also ich fisch die Penn GT2, kostet gerade mal 70€ und hat für den Preis eine sehr gute Verarbeitung. Dann haste sogar noch etwas für Köder übrig



Die Special Senator kostet "auch nur" knapp 100€... und ist größer als die GT2 (die gibs nämlich nur in einer rel. kleinen Göße als Linkshand-Modell).
Doch kenne keinen der diese Rolle besitzt und hab also keine Ahnung wie diese Rolle ist...obwohl Penn ja eig ordentliche Sachen herstellt


----------



## Seatrout (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Moin Moin,

ich glaub ich hätte da was für dichHatten ja schonmal das Vergnügen.

hab noch eine Shimano Tyrnos 20 liegen, mit 20-30lbs Exage Boat STC.Perfekt für Reisen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich glaub ich hätte da was für dichHatten ja schonmal das Vergnügen.
> 
> ...



Bräuchte nur ne Rolle....Angel hab ich ja schon!"


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Hi Hc-Meista

gib nen bissel mehr aus und kauf dir ne Avet,dann hast was fürs Leben.Sachma sind da nich jetz die Meeresangeltage in Magdeburg?

gruß
lausi


----------



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hi Hc-Meista
> 
> gib nen bissel mehr aus und kauf dir ne Avet,dann hast was fürs Leben.Sachma sind da nich jetz die Meeresangeltage in Magdeburg?
> 
> ...


Die waren jetz am WE... da hatte ich auch die WFT gekauft... Hab es aber zeitlich nich noch geschafft ne passende Rolle zu suchen


----------



## Norgeguide (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Hallo,
ich fische seit 2 Jahren ne Maxel-Multi.
Die gibt es ausschließlich bei Fishing-Adventure.
Habe sie bis jetzt drei mal im Ausland gefischt und bin mehr als zufrieden. Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen links & rechts Hand.
Gut der preis ist höher aber das sind Sahne Rollen.
kannst ja mal nach schauen bei,
www.Fishing-Adventure.com

Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Maxel,auch gut.
Wenn Penn würd ich evtl. ne 340(enorme schnurkap.aber RH) oder ne 321LH bei der bucht schießen
Würd mir an deiner stelle aber ne andere schnur ins auge fassen.schmeiß mal PowerPro oder die Powerline Giga ins rennen,und da reicht denn auch ne 30-40lbs tragkraft.

gruß


----------



## Hc-Meista (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Maxel,auch gut.
> Wenn Penn würd ich evtl. ne 340(enorme schnurkap.aber RH) oder ne 321LH bei der bucht schießen
> Würd mir an deiner stelle aber ne andere schnur ins auge fassen.schmeiß mal PowerPro oder die Powerline Giga ins rennen,und da reicht denn auch ne 30-40lbs tragkraft.
> 
> gruß



Finde die 321LH eigentlich nen bissel klein!?"
Hat den keiner etwas von der Senator gehört?? Oder die schonmal benutzt??


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Hast ja noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr,würd mich mal im Feb.in Berlin auf dem Norwegentreffen rumtreiben,da gibbet auch ne Gebrauchtwagen(gerät)stand.Ausserdem sind da auch noch diverse Species und Norgeprofis.Schnäppchen gibt dat auch.


----------



## Harrie (11. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Die alten noch in den USA gefertigten Special Senator sind Top!
Ich fische die 112 LH und 114 H aus der Serie und bin voll zufrieden.

Hab noch ne Mariner 49 LH wo ich mich von trennen könnte,
natürchlich Made in USA und nicht in Fernost.


----------



## micha_2 (14. November 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

hab ne shimano TLD 50 und 30 2Speed. also bei hohen gewichten und nen dicken fisch biste froh, wenn du mal den gang runterschalten kannst


----------



## Entenmoos (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Bei der Schnur würde ich auch eher zur Powerline von Gigafish raten, habe inzwischen etliche Rollen damit bespult und niemals Probleme gehabt.
Die Penn 321 ist etwas zu klein, alledings ist die Auswahl bei LH deutlich eingeschränkt. Für Tiefsee nutze ich die Penn Baja special (ist eine RH) ansonsten zwei Accurate (LH), die den Finanzrahmen aber deutlich sprengen.
Auch wenn ich kein Avet-fetischist bin, ist das eine sinnvolle Option,
Die Shimano TLD II 20A, und II 30 fand ich sehr unangenehm zu fischen wegen des zu kurzen Kurbelarms, und habe sie daher sofort gegen die geniale Baja Special von Penn  ausgetauscht, obwohl sie nur einen Gang hat.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Moinsen... Ich habe die erste Generation der Specials in einer Nummer kleiner (also die 112H LH). Für eine 30-Pfund Bootsrute ist das DIng für meine Bedürfnisse genau richtig. Es passen rund ein 800m 25er Quattron PT (15 kg) plus 100 m 0.25 mm Monofil als "Futter" auf das DIng drauf. An der 113er stört mich ein wenig die geringe Übersetzung. Wenn Du dann hochkurbelst, ist das ne mühsame Angelegenheit... 
Von der Tauglichkeit her braucht man nicht viel sagen: ist ein echtes robustes Arbeitstier ohne Schnickschnack. Sicherlich gibt es Rollen mit viel mehr "Komfort" wie 2-Gang-Getriebe und Schiebebremse, aber die kosten auch richtig Asche (z.B. Avet....) Wobei mir da wahrscheinlich ein hoher Gang mit irgendwas um 1:5 reicht...
Was die Schnur angeht, spar da bitte nicht am "falschen" Ende... UNd eine 40 kg SChnur für eine 50 Pfund Rute ist maßlos übertrieben. Da reicht irgendwas um max. 25 kg gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz locker aus. Flaschenhals ist da wie meistens auch die Bremse der Rolle, die diese Kraft gar nicht umsetzen kann und die Rute auch nicht "optimal" auslastet. Ausserdem braucht so ein dickes Tau auch immer schwerere Gewichte, um runter zu kommen.
Schau nach PowerPro oder Quattron PT Braid. Die PowerPro bekommt man auch sehr gut bei ebay.com oder anderen Shops drüben. Nur Achtung: die Bemaßung stimmt nicht überein. So habe ich drüben die 15 lbs gekauft und dachte, die .13er bekommen zu haben. Es ist aber nach hiesigen Maßstab die .19er.... Darum habe ich mir kürzlich eine Gegenüberstellung gebaut, damit das nicht wieder passiert  Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr (aber kommt gut hin ) Die mm von US-Angaben sind umgerechnet, von daher sieht mal ja, wie das übereinstimmt.


----------



## SaltyFly (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gute Multirolle gesucht..*

Moinsen,

ich fische die Shimano Tekota in den größen 300 bis 600 mit Linecounter, kann für deine Zwecke die 600 bestens empfehlen (ca. 350 m 0,40), ist ne Investition die etwas über deinem Budget liegt (ca. 180€). Der Linecounter ist sehr dezent und nicht so klobig wie bei anderen Modellen, ist halt geschmackssache!

Tight Lines
SaltyFly


----------

